# MI DNR does nothing



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I think the deer he got with a bow was from a previous year. I checked his twitter posts going back to October and he did not mention shooting a deer during archery season. He did tweet about the other two deer he shot with a .270.


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

petronius said:


> I think the deer he got with a bow was from a previous year. I checked his twitter posts going back to October and he did not mention shooting a deer during archery season. He did tweet about the other two deer he shot with a .270.


I know for a fact that the spike was shot during this archery season. The posts on Facebook had a date from this season to prove it. The problem now is that he removed them so he can deny that he even shot it. Like I said, I know this person. These deer were all shot this season and I'd bet my life on that.


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

I only posted this out of frustration. I know what he got away with, as do other people in the area. It just makes me sick that nothing can or will be done about it. I could understand an accusation with nothing but your word to go on, but this was different.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Got to love the knuckleheads on this site giving this guy crap for being pissed about a POACHER.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am sure that the DNR is investigating this one and right now they are thanking you for tipping the guy off. I won't say anymore.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Robow said:


> Got to love the knuckleheads on this site giving this guy crap for being pissed about a POACHER.


No what they are doing is giving him crap about ASSUMING that these were all poached deer. Just because a guy posted the pictures this yr doesn't mean he shot them this yr! You have no idea !! So does this mean that if i get pictures of the bucks i shot over the years off my computer and suddenly decide to post them all within the same week or day i'm a poacher. READ some of the CO reports online and say again how the dnr does nothing more then likely the co investigated and could PROVE nothing!!! If nothing could be proved posting this guys picture on here someone could be in trouble !!!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok heres the thing. i'm no investigator so i won't say good or bad .
i will in the dnr's defence say they are professionals, and the leo's take this stuff serious. so two things.
the first is, sometimes knowing something was wrong, doesn't mean the evidence will hold up in court. there is no sense in wasting time on a no win situation. i don't know if that applies here, if not the second thing may be at work.

if you take a few minutes and read the biweekly CO reports, you will see that cases often take a year or more to complete. in some cases even longer. the CO will not report back to you unless he has some reason to do so. sometimes reporting back information works against their investigation.

you have done your part, now let them do theirs.
as an example last fall i reported a case of baiting with corn on a little lake i was hoping to go duck hunting on. they never 'got back" with me or anything. i didn't hear a word about it from anyone. a month or so later i did read in the bi weekly CO report that a duck hunter was busted for baiting in the north oakland county area where i made the report. had i not read about it, i would have always wondered if they did anything.


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

miruss said:


> No what they are doing is giving him crap about ASSUMING that these were all poached deer. Just because a guy posted the pictures this yr doesn't mean he shot them this yr! You have no idea !! So does this mean that if i get pictures of the bucks i shot over the years off my computer and suddenly decide to post them all within the same week or day i'm a poacher. READ some of the CO reports online and say again how the dnr does nothing more then likely the co investigated and could PROVE nothing!!! If nothing could be proved posting this guys picture on here someone could be in trouble !!!


There is no assuming in this case. I saw the deer with my own eyes, end of story. 

John Warren - Maybe you're right and something is being done. I HOPE you're right and it's just taking awhile to deal with. I guess there's really nothing I can do and that's the frustrating part. I just felt that if I didn't do something about then it would just continue year after year.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

John is right, read the DNR bi-weekly reports. If the CO can't prove it in court right now he will most likely be watching them come next season. I read about it a lot in the reports. Have faith and keep reporting the scum bag poachers!


----------



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

I would be extremely cautious about accusing specific people of crimes on a public forum, LegalBeagle. This guy could easily sue you for libel, and you would have to PROVE that he is guilty while he would not have to prove his innocence--it would all be on you.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

miruss said:


> No what they are doing is giving him crap about ASSUMING that these were all poached deer. Just because a guy posted the pictures this yr doesn't mean he shot them this yr! You have no idea !! So does this mean that if i get pictures of the bucks i shot over the years off my computer and suddenly decide to post them all within the same week or day i'm a poacher. READ some of the CO reports online and say again how the dnr does nothing more then likely the co investigated and could PROVE nothing!!! If nothing could be proved posting this guys picture on here someone could be in trouble !!!


I think you should have read the entire thread before posting. He is not ASSUMING anything. If the guy is innocent then no worries. I just don't see the point of ridiculing someone who is upset about (in his opinion) a poacher.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

This is why sometimes it is not a good idea to post pictures of your fish or game. If I am standing by the camp buck pole does it mean that I shot all of the bucks?


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken, doesn't law enforcement have the ability to see what was posted even after it was deleted? In this case, the first buck (spike) was deleted just previous to the last buck being posted. This guy knew he wasn't supposed to shoot a third buck but couldn't help bragging about it anyway. The proof is there, they just have to look. 

I have nothing to gain from this other than hopefully stopping one poacher. Maybe I should've went about it differently, but everything I posted is the honest to god truth.

I'm pretty sure next time I won't even bother calling it in. Too many laws favor criminals nowadays.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

LegalBeagle said:


>






I looked at his instagram page, he has shot several nice bucks and has some dandy sheds. Not to mention, this is about the worst photoshop job I've ever seen. This is probably a case of his buddies screwing around with him... you took it and started calling him a poacher.


Or you're just trolling us.


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

FISHMANMARK said:


> I looked at his instagram page, he has shot several nice bucks and has some dandy sheds. Not to mention, this is about the worst photoshop job I've ever seen. This is probably a case of his buddies screwing around with him... you took it and started calling him a poacher.
> 
> 
> Or you're just trolling us.


For starters, what does trolling even mean? Second, as I told you before, I know this guy. It's not photoshopped. I know the entire family. This isn't just a case of me pulling some random pictures off of social media and accusing someone of something that they didn't do. I'm surprised at how many people on here are willing to instantly side with someone that is knowingly exceeding bag limits. Either some of you are sheltered and find it so impossible to believe that this behavior is very common or this behavior has in some way become acceptable to you.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Call and push the issue with your C.O. and see what they are doing. If you know this guy personally you should be able to help the DNR a lot. To say they do nothing is not fair to the hard working LEO's out there 24/7.

P.S. My son and I limited a few times on rabbits and I took his picture with all of them. I hope nobody thinks he is a poacher because he was pictured with 10 rabbits instead of his 5 only.

Just my 0.02

Ganzer


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

Ganzer - you're right, I shouldn't say COs do nothing. I realize they have large areas to patrol. I guess I was finally frustrated enough that I posted it on here, but that doesn't make it right either. I apologize if I offended anyone by saying that COs do nothing. I know they do more than that.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

LegalBeagle said:


> It's not photoshopped.



Unless you took the picture, you don't know...



troll 
One who posts a deliberately provocative message to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of causing maximum disruption and argument


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It does not mean that it is not there but there is not a visible tag in the first two pictures. The third buck has a visible tag or so it looks like it is a tag.


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> It does not mean that it is not there but there is not a visible tag in the first two pictures. The third buck has a visible tag or so it looks like it is a tag.


Exactly what the CO said when I spoke with him. The 3rd buck had one, but it was put on in a way that it could've blown off easily. In other words, it wasn't folded together, just barely stuck on the very end. I couldn't see at the time if it was punched (yes, it was in person). I wish I had looked closer now. The person in question stated he was planning on trying to shoot one with his muzzleloader too. He very well could've meant a doe, but I've never seen them shoot one before and they hang their deer on a buck pole. The other suspicious part, i realized this when it was too late of course, was the fact that they hung the first one in the pole barn, not the buck pole. Doesn't mean it wasn't tagged, but possible I guess.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

I am gonna be honest. I am not saying you did it but it happened. 

The first two photos have been tampered with. He may have poached the deer and deserve to be fined but the photos were tampered with to add his face more clearly and bigger.


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

ratherboutside said:


> I am gonna be honest. I am not saying you did it but it happened.
> 
> The first two photos have been tampered with. He may have poached the deer and deserve to be fined but the photos were tampered with to add his face more clearly and bigger.


It's funny you say that. He's not a very big guy at all. I guess his head just looks big because he's so small. Check out his facebook pages if you don't believe me.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

I looked at the fb page but only see the one pick. Everything looks wrong with those pics. Like I said he may have doctored them himself but they don't look right.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

I wonder if we should invite the guy in the pics to join the forum?


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

His family is semi famous. They have 12 sons. Made the Huffington post.


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm done explaining myself. Invite him to join the site if you want. Say the photos are doctored if you want. Only the people involved, myself included, know what the truth is. Most of you seem to be looking for conflict, so to say that I'm the one "trolling" is pretty ironic. Seems to me like most of you create your own arguments on here and don't need any help from others.


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

ratherboutside said:


> His family is semi famous. They have 12 sons. Made the Huffington post.


...and he's the oldest. The dad and grandpa were both at camp when this stuff happened. How do you think the rest of the boys are going to grow up?


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

I guess thinking you're famous puts you above the law now too.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

LegalBeagle said:


> ...and he's the oldest. The dad and grandpa were both at camp when this stuff happened. How do you think the rest of the boys are going to grow up?


No idea. Thought the article about them having 12 boys was interesting.

I don't know anything about the family. I don't know anything about you. 

If they violated, they should be fined.

If you are making the whole thing up, you should be a shamed.

I am not accusing you of anything nor do I believe you are lying. I don't have a dog in the fight.


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

ratherboutside said:


> No idea. Thought the article about them having 12 boys was interesting.
> 
> I don't know anything about the family. I don't know anything about you.
> 
> ...


You're right, it is interesting I guess for someone that doesn't know them. My concern is that if the oldest is allowed to take as many bucks as he wants in a year, then the younger ones will eventually also. if this were your neighbor would you just let it go?


----------



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

This whole thread must be an early April Fools' Joke. LegalBeagle really seems to be pushing this thread to keep it going. If you are so angry about this, do something more than spend an entire day posting on the Internet.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

LegalBeagle said:


> You're right, it is interesting I guess for someone that doesn't know them. My concern is that if the oldest is allowed to take as many bucks as he wants in a year, then the younger ones will eventually also. if this were your neighbor would you just let it go?


Nope


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

If you saw in person all these deer and didn't say anything why are you posting here? You told the CO's and for whatever reason he hasn't been charged yet. If you're not going to stand up for what is right and say something when the evidence is right in front of you then just keep it to yourself.

Real or fake, being passive aggressive and posting here just made you a troll. It's pretty clear those pictures have been shopped, whether by you or not but since they have you lost your credibility.


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> If you saw in person all these deer and didn't say anything why are you posting here? You told the CO's and for whatever reason he hasn't been charged yet. If you're not going to stand up for what is right and say something when the evidence is right in front of you then just keep it to yourself.
> 
> Real or fake, being passive aggressive and posting here just made you a troll. It's pretty clear those pictures have been shopped, whether by you or not but since they have you lost your credibility.


You're a genius aren't you? It wasn't illegal until he killed the 3rd buck. At some point during that he must've reused a tag by not filling it out in the first place. 

It's pretty clear that you wish to start something with me. So who's the troll? 

...and I don't know why you think they've been photoshopped. The deer are all bucks I had on trailcam at least once during this last year. ...and because a picture is a little blurry only means he probably needs a better cell phone camera. I'm so glad you've got it all figured out genius.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

LegalBeagle said:


> There is no assuming in this case. I saw the deer with my own eyes, end of story.


You saw all the deer, per your words. Tagged or not you saw with your own eyes that he had shot 3 different bucks. You say nothing, then come on here blasting this guy. I just think you couldn't have handled it differently.

In the 1st picture of the spike buck that kids head sure doesn't look right for the body, just saying.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> ...........
> You say nothing, then come on here blasting this guy. I just think you couldn't have handled it differently.
> 
> In the 1st picture of the spike buck that kids head sure doesn't look right for the body, just saying.


He said nothing ?? He called the DNR. He said he gave them all the same info that we have here according to him. I agree about the head size....seems wrong.

One question for LegalB,
About when did you make the report ? Late November ? 
I would send your info to the DNR Law Division chief and ask for feedback or call the CO who took the original report....if known.

L & O


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> He said nothing ?? He called the DNR. He said he gave them all the same info that we have here according to him. I agree about the head size....seems wrong.
> 
> One question for LegalB,
> About when did you make the report ? Late November ?
> ...


We talked the the CO the weekend of Thanksgiving. ...and yes, I told him everything that has been said on here. He was given more pictures that weren't all on here. I do know who the CO is that was trying to make contact with the guy. I guess I should be more patient, but when it's so close to home you really want to put a stop to it even more. 

And I get that the photos don't look the best, but for the last time, the photos were not tampered with in any way. Plus, anyone that knows anything about setting up photos knows that depending on your positioning, things can look bigger than they really are. Look at everyone's hero poses with deer that look like cows with gigantic heads and antlers. It's all in the angle.


----------



## LegalBeagle (Feb 6, 2015)

L & O - I'll call like you said and do a follow up. Not sure if it'll matter but I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A follow up call would have taken you much less time than you spent on this site trying to make your case. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

FISHMANMARK said:


> I wonder if we should invite the guy in the pics to join the forum?


HAHa. I'll bet he is already a member and has been laughing his butt off reading all of this. It wouldn't be the first time someone messed around with something like this to see who would get riled up.

Maybe Ty's dad or grandfather shot one of the deer and Ty was just posing with it.

This is like searching for the Holy Grail.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Turned in a big poacher to rap many years ago it took nearly a year to get a call thanking us for info turns out they had other complaints .The guy had a barn with many illegal doe .It just takes time .


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Robow said:


> I think you should have read the entire thread before posting. He is not ASSUMING anything. If the guy is innocent then no worries. I just don't see the point of ridiculing someone who is upset about (in his opinion) a poacher.


Unless he seen him shoot all the deer YES HE IS ASSUMING!!! There is a dozen different ways he could have pics of these deer and not be a poacher! I know i've screwed around with friends having pictures taken next to a big buck and then sending a picture saying it was mine let them think for a couple days i got a nice big one then in a couple days tell them who's it was and i've had them do the same to me !!


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

Seems like there could be legal repercussions for accusing someone of a crime they are never convicted of and smearing their name on social media (MS).


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Joe Friday has just been assigned to this case. If anyone has anymore info call the MIDNR. He wants only the facts! Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Robow said:


> Got to love the knuckleheads on this site giving this guy crap for being pissed about a POACHER.


Yeah, let's throw in a skinned coyote and a red fox found in a ditch and call them dogs while were at it! :lol::yikes:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

LegalBeagle said:


> We talked the the CO the weekend of Thanksgiving. ...and yes, I told him everything that has been said on here. He was given more pictures that weren't all on here. I do know who the CO is that was trying to make contact with the guy. I guess I should be more patient, but when it's so close to home you really want to put a stop to it even more.
> 
> And I get that the photos don't look the best, but for the last time, the photos were not tampered with in any way. Plus, anyone that knows anything about setting up photos knows that depending on your positioning, things can look bigger than they really are. Look at everyone's hero poses with deer that look like cows with gigantic heads and antlers. It's all in the angle.


Maybe some words of advice. You sound young from how you are typing, maybe a teenager? I do remember one court case from a past job I worked at and it was over stealing. The person who accused the other of doing it talked and bragged so much about how this person was going to burn and do jail for what he did (assumed) that when it did go to trial he was let go because of what the other person had been spreading around all over town, defaming him.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Maybe some words of advice. You sound young from how you are typing, maybe a teenager? I do remember one court case from a past job I worked at and it was over stealing. The person who accused the other of doing it talked and bragged so much about how this person was going to burn and do jail for what he did (assumed) that when it did go to trial he was let go because of what the other person had been spreading around all over town, defaming him.


Good advice.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Yeah, let's throw in a skinned coyote and a red fox found in a ditch and call them dogs while were at it! :lol::yikes:


That was quite a thread! What ever happened? I thought they were dogs. All of a sudden it disappeared.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey youse guys, we are going to give this poor kid grief for just shooting one buck over his limit? Twelve Sons, maybe they needed the meat.

I would never post anything "illegal" about another person on a forum.

I guess I would never turn anyone in for much of anything short of murder.

Must be a really cold Winter! I have seen three cases of cutting wood along side the road on State land.

*Sarcasm* is "a sharp, bitter, or cutting expression or remark; a bitter gibe or taunt.

Over and Out


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Fabner1 said:


> Hey youse guys, we are going to give this poor kid grief for just shooting one buck over his limit? Twelve Sons, maybe they needed the meat.
> 
> I would never post anything "illegal" about another person on a forum.
> 
> ...


I am reminded of something I heard a second grade teacher once say. "No one likes a tattletale."


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

FISHMANMARK said:


> I wonder if we should invite the guy in the pics to join the forum?


I'm guessing that the guy in the photos heard about this thread rather quickly whether a member or not. By now he has read the entire thread a couple of times. I'm surprised that there has not been any feedback from him, family or friends.

L & O


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

2508speed said:


> That was quite a thread! What ever happened? I thought they were dogs. All of a sudden it disappeared.


What happened? _Apparently nothing._ The claim was just the opinion of one person from the get-go. It's sooooo easy to make claims on the internet without any substantiation. From what I read NO ONE _with proper credentials to give a qualified opinion_ ever posted their identification the carcasses. Just from looking at the photos, several experienced trappers said they were of a coyote and fox. A hands-on inspection by a knowledgeable canine trapper would have provided a reliable identification. One has to wonder why that was never done. The post stated flat out that the carcasses WERE dogs. Based on that one opinion, the thread went downhill to it's end. It should have been deleted until or unless the carcasses were positively identified. Improper dumping of furbearer carcasses, which they probably were, is a whole lot different than killing and skinning domestic dogs.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> ........
> 
> You sound young from how you are typing, maybe a teenager? ..............


I don't get that feeling from reading his posts. Very few teenage males write with near perfect grammar & spelling. Also, not many teenage males have developed the appreciation for our game animals and game laws that the OP has shown. By in large, when most of us males were teenagers we were not concerned about much other than our own wants/needs.

L & O


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

where did the pictures go? I don't see any.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Bomba said:


> where did the pictures go? I don't see any.


They must of been fake so he removed them.
All of his posts were on this one thread. It seems he had an ax to grind against TY. I wonder what his real motivation is.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

petronius said:


> They must of been fake so he removed them.
> All of his posts were on this one thread. It seems he had an ax to grind against TY. I wonder what his real motivation is.


Maybe him and Ty met up and had a discussion. I kind of came to the same thing after the first few posts. If I would have turned someone in I sure would not be on the internet bragging about it. I would let the law handle it


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

petronius said:


> They must of been fake so he removed them.
> All of his posts were on this one thread. It seems he had an ax to grind against TY. I wonder what his real motivation is.


All 3 pictures are still showing up for me in post # 3. Not showing up for you ?

I believe that he has clearly said why he has an ax to grind. 
What I am curious about is why no feedback from the accused or his family/friends.

L & O


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> All 3 pictures are still showing up for me in post # 3. Not showing up for you ?
> 
> I believe that he has clearly said why he has an ax to grind.
> What I am curious about is why no feedback from the accused or his family/friends.
> ...


No, they are not showing up. Maybe someone how does Facebook could tip off Ty on his page and ask him about this.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

This thread has gotten way out of hand with rumors and misinformation. The officer involved in the case is aware of this post (he is sitting next to me). Perhaps if he has time we will fill you in on what really happened. Keep the CO and DNR bashing out of these posts until you know all the facts.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

JWICKLUND said:


> This thread has gotten way out of hand with rumors and misinformation. The officer involved in the case is aware of this post (he is sitting next to me). Perhaps if he has time we will fill you in on what really happened. Keep the CO and DNR bashing out of these posts until you know all the facts.



Thanks for clearing thing up.


----------

